# MTB-Verleih Kreta / Georgioupolis



## DEICHGRAF (22. Mai 2007)

Moin Freakz,

hat einer ´ne Idee, wo man in dieser Ecke (Georgioupolis) am besten MTBs ausleihen kann ?
Die Tour habe ich mir GPS-seitig schon zusammengestellt, jetzt fehlt noch das Equipment.

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## DEICHGRAF (22. Mai 2007)

.......... PS

falls jemand mitfahren möchte, die Tour hängt dran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (22. Mai 2007)

servas carsten,

petros hat seinen bikeverleih letztes jahr dichtgemacht.
die restlichen verleiher sind nur anhaengsel von autovermietungen.
so schauen die böcke auch aus (stand 2003).
ich werd mal die fühler ausstrecken, wo es was brauchbares in der gegend gibt.

hilfreich könnte für dich auch das kretaforum sein. marianne ist monatelang da unten und kennt eigentlich alles.

sonstige tips:
taverne sirthaki (niko grüsse von den grazy austrians ausrichten)
taverne oben in mathes (richtung kournassee und vorher rechts abbiegen)
taverne o filou (strasse richtung kap drapanos)

fragen meinerseits:
wann fliegst eigentlich runter? 
warum ist eigentlich nur eine tour geplant?

eine bitte:
publiziere die asigonia tour als gpx-file oder kml/kmz file wenn möglich - crs kann mein hobel nicht dalesen

kalimera
kritimani


----------



## DEICHGRAF (22. Mai 2007)

Hi ...  danke schonmal.

Mit dieser Webanwendung
http://www.clickroute.de/

kann man die Kursdatei einfach in andere Formate bringen.

Grüße


----------



## kritimani (22. Mai 2007)

danke für den tip, hat super funktioniert. 

so, hier das ergebnis der schnellsuche
http://georgioupoli.net/acc/nadia_niko/bikes_d.html
http://weg.de/reisen/Griechenland/Kreta/Grecotel-Rithymna-Beach,993.html

kalimera
kritimani


----------



## kritimani (22. Mai 2007)

hi carsten,

ich hab mir die kmz kurz in google earth angeschaut. 
die runde ist fast ident mit unserer 2001er.
nur war da die strecke askifou - kallikrates - asigonia noch nicht asfaltiert.
nach asigonia bei 35.285138 24.327143 links zum kircherl abbiegen bringt mehr als die asfaltstrasse geradeaus weiter. in kournas kommst auch so an.
von der askifou nach kallikrates führt angeblich ein alter verbindungsweg, auf GE nur mehr zu erahnen.
wie ich sehe kommst sowieso nach mathes - also nicht vergessen - taverne!

noch eine frage:
warum nimmst das eigene radl nicht mit?

lass weiteres hören
kritimani


----------



## DEICHGRAF (22. Mai 2007)

.. danke, klasse Tips.

Ich reise mit Familiy an (wir haben wohl schon 50 kilo Übergepäck)   und der Urlaub steht auch mehr unter dem Zeichen "faul am Strand liegen".

Aber 2-3 x wollte ich mir schonmal etwas Höhenmeter reintrainieren (hier in Bremen ist das ja quasi aussichtslos). Nur dafür wollte ich nicht mein Bike mit herumschleppen. Ein halbwegs intaktes Hardtail wäre okay, ich wollte auch überwiegend Strasse fahren.

Wenn ich die Tour mit der TC-Software von Garmin auswerte, komme ich an einer Stelle auf Steigungen von über 30% ..............  ist da was dran ?

Wie gesagt, ich bin Flachlandtiroler

;-)


----------



## kritimani (22. Mai 2007)

hi carsten,

des mit die 30 % stimmt so nicht. am südende der askifouebene geht es links zum asfendos und kallikrates. kurz nach der abzweigung sind schon einige hundsgemeine betonrampen eingebaut, die sind aber nicht lang und dürften nicht mehr als 20 - 24 % haben. so ist es mir halt in erinnerung geblieben.

alternativ kannst von der askifou nach imbros und die strasse zur südküste.
aber nicht ganz runter, sondern bei der X chora sfakion - plakias richtung plakias/sellia. auf höhe frankokastello geht links eine piste richtung kallikrates und dort klinkst dich wieder in deine route ein. 

bei der von mir erwähnten alternative kircherl-kournas würd ich die 100 hm nach argiroupoli noch rauf. die quellen sind sehenswert.

eine schöne runde ist auch am kap draponas möglich.
zuerst immer an der ostseite entlang bis zur taverne zeus rock obrigalios und weiter zum kap mit der nato raketenstellung. zurück via almiridias und kalyves nach vamos!! und von vamos richtung süd vrysses. auf halben weg abzweigung zu einer imposanten klosteranlage mit einer gigantischen olivenmühlenhalle - wurde 2003 mit eu mittel begonnen zu sanieren - must see.  

so das wars vorerst, zum gustieren kannst meine bergradlseitn besuchen
http://bergradln.at

servus
kritimani

! mit kids würd ich eher ins o filou essen gehen. abseits der strasse und genug platz zum rumtoben. das speisenangebot ist kretisch/griechisch ausgerichtet.
für pizze und pasta ist das rodario empfehlenswert.
sirthaki ist sowieso gut, speziell die nudeln haben uns immer wieder auf die beine geholfen. nur die kids haben fast keinen auslauf beim aufs essen warten.


----------



## DEICHGRAF (24. Mai 2007)

´n abend ... klasse,
ETHON hat geantwortet. reservieren kann er zwar nicht, aber für einen guten kurs kann man bei ihm pro woche ein MTB leihen. mal sehen, was das für teile sind, aber immerhin schön, dass es direkt vor ort was gibt.

carsten


----------



## kritimani (25. Mai 2007)

servus carsten,

ethon hatte 2003 ziemliche schrottmühlen, irrsinnig schwer und nur 21 gänge.
denen hätts bei der ersten ausfahrt die steuersätze und lager zerbröselt, wenn wir die getestet hätten  

in 4 jahren kann sich aber einiges getan haben.

ich würde, auch wenns nicht vor ort ist, bei nikos in kavros vorbeischauen. 
wir waren 2003 im hotel akti manos, sprich in unmittelbarer nachbarschaft zu diesem laden (ob er schon damals nikos bike geheissen hat weiss ich nimmer). natürlich haben wir uns die böcke angeschaut. besser als die von ethon in jedem fall.

hab mich noch schlau gemacht:
http://www.ideal-bikes.de/
http://feldmeier-onlineshop.de/site/gfx/pdf/bsn_ideal.pdf
- das fully mit 13 kg ist soweit ok - das hardtail mit 12,95 ist total übergewichtig
aber ich weiss ja nicht welche teile nikos vorrätig hat - wie es jetzt ausschaut würd ich an deiner stelle mal mit nikos kontakt aufnehmen.

mit dem bus bist in 2 minuten in kavros, kostete damals 0,75 euro.

pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## DEICHGRAF (6. Juli 2007)

hi ... wir sind heute zurück gekommen!
es gibt seit april diesen jahres einen neuen bikeverleih in geo!

www.adventurebikes.org

neben den geführten touren verleiht er auch scott-räder tageweise. die scott-räder sind nagelneu und funktionieren sehr gut. ich bin ca. 300 km in den 7 tagen gefahren und während meiner touren hat die technik sehr gut mitgespielt. die komponenten sind eher etwas tiefer angesiedelt (alivio / acera), aber perfekt eingestellt. also weder chainsuck noch sonstwelche probleme. dass die räder etwas schwerer sind, kann man also als zusätzliche trainigsbelastung hinnehmen. die suntour xrc sind okay. wichtig war, festzustellen, dass die bikes in einem tadellosen gesamtzustand waren.
;-)

bin gestern nur bis assi gonia gekommen .... für kallikratis fehlte mir einfach der mut, da das wasser zur neige ging und wir auf kreta schon ab 10 uhr mörderische temperaturen hatten.

in jedem fall war der tipp mit argiroupolis klasse !


beste grüße
carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kritimani (6. Juli 2007)

servus carsten,

freut mich das alles geklappt hat. wie ist dein feedback bezüglich tavernenempfehlungen - hast du bei einigen der von mir genannten vorbeigeschaut?

kali spera 
kritimani


----------



## DEICHGRAF (7. Juli 2007)

kritimani schrieb:


> servus carsten,
> 
> freut mich das alles geklappt hat. wie ist dein feedback bezüglich tavernenempfehlungen - hast du bei einigen der von mir genannten vorbeigeschaut?
> 
> ...



MATHES

 
Wir sind bei Anke und ihrer Familie hängengeblieben. D.h. wir sind zig mal zu Fuß mit Buggy und Sohnemann hochgelaufen.

Herrlicher Ausblick, gute Küche und gute Preise.

Nach den netten Eindrücken in diesem Sommerurlaub würde ich gerne mal zwischen November und März ´ne Woche dort hin. Das Problem war einfach, dass man ab 10 Uhr zu hohe Temperaturen hatte. Ich habe es mir nicht zugetraut, bei diesen Verhältnissen auf 1200 hochzuklettern. Schade, denn das Panomara von Assi Gonia war schon beeindruckend. Die Strassen sind ja auch klasse, man könnte fast mit´nem RR rüber.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder hinfahren. Adventurebikes machen zwar nach Saisonende zu, aber sie sind zu erreichen, wenn man doch mal ein Bike haben wollte. (vorher Kontakt aufnehmen und Termin vereinbaren).

Beste Grüße und Danke für alle Tips

Carsten


----------



## rethymnian (19. März 2008)

Geia se olous!

Vielleicht ist meine Antwort ein wenig spät, aber ich habe doch schon häufiger gelesen das Gute Mountainbikes und Touren im Bereich Georgioupolis,  Kavros, Rethymnon (Rethymno), Panormos (Panormo), Bali oder Plakias gesucht werden. Ihr solltet mal bei http://www.olympicbike.com/de/entdecke-kreta-mit-dem-mountainbike.html vorbei schauen, die haben immer ganz neue Scott Scale 60 und Scale 70 mit 27 XT Schaltung und Scott Fullies im Mountainbike Zentrum stehen. Ich selber war nun schon 7 Jahre  im Raum Rethymnon zu Gast und habe jedes Mal Top Material und Tolle Touren Vorschläge bekommen!  Wenn irgend einer zu diesem Gebiet Tipps braucht, schicke mir einfach eine Email.


----------

